# Cymbalta/Luvox



## volatile (Jun 20, 2005)

I have been taking Luvox for almost 2 years to help with my anxiety and OCD.This is absolutely essential that I be on some medication which can treat both of these symptoms.The problem is finding one that can treat it without adding new problems.Luvox has helped with my OCD and anxiety.I am about to scrap the Luvox (150 mg) however due to it causing1) Insomnia2) Stimulation/Restless3) EDI am going to try out Luvox ER to see if that helps, if not then I will have to try an SNRI (the SSRI's have not worked out).The options are cymbalta or effixor.I was told the cymbalta has very side effects...and is unlikely to cause the most unpleasant ones like1) Weight Gain 2) Constipation 3) ED 4) Sleeping ProblemsI did research online though and people have still complained about it causing these.I have been fortunate with the Luvox NOT to have constipation or weight gain and would hate to switch from something which has helped with OCD only to encounter the same or worse side effects and tamper with OCD aid.So I wanted to know if any of you have tried Luvox and/or Cymbalta and which is more safe or how safe they are with IBS.I am IBS-C and I take pride in having an in shape body...I also need my sleep and my libdo back.I am afraid to change drugs and get fat and constipation.If any of you have experiences or suggestions on medicines that can treat OCD/anxiety without disrupting my IBS/sleep/libido/weight that would most helpful.Again my doctor has suggested cymbalta as being safe and unlikely to have the bad side effects of Luvox but I wanted some perspective from the community.Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Cymbalta tends to be good for IBS because it blocks pain really well (is also approved for pain).Some people will gain weight no matter what. The drug sometimes gets the blame when they are eating more than they could possibly burn off. Some things will increase appetite, but usually careful eating will take care of that. Especially if you adjust after the first pound or two goes on. Waiting until you have 50 pounds to lose before changing eating habits usually is the worst way to do it.I've had to adjust eating over time as everyone in my family has a metabolism slow down around 35. None of us can eat like we did when we were 15-20. Some people don't adjust the food intake down for any reason.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

My daughter took 20 mg of lexapro for many years for her OCD and panic attacks and did excellent on it. No weight gain at all in fact lost a little when she first started taking it. She started it in jr high and just stopped it after 3 years in high school and is doing very well on no medication at all for the 1st time since 5th grade. She took Luvox first but it really slowed her down--just too much. As far as the sexual problems I don't know ( maybe that's why she didn't have sex during highschool)! I have noticed since she's come off that she seems more animated and more open. It had quite a blunting effect on her emotions. I don't know about Cymbalta.


----------

